# Lawyer working in Middle East



## CT077 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey everyone,

By way of setting the scene, I obtained undergraduate and masters degrees in law from Oxford University, and now have a training contract offer with a Magic Circle firm. I was hoping for some advice regarding the option of an eventual move to the Middle East. My mother is from the region and I have dual nationality and have always had a desire to work there eventually. 

I would welcome some information on any or all of the below points:

How easy is it for an English trained lawyer to being practicing in the Middle East? How does this differ between solicitor and barrister? 
What are the main differences (in terms of qualifications required, hours, pay etc), between working for a ‘local’ firm and working in the Middle Eastern office of a US/UK based firm? How does working in-house for a large company in the ME compare to this?
For all of the above, how does the salary differ in the Middle East from that which one could expect to earn in a top London firm? From what I understand the salaries are largely at top London levels, but with minimal/no income tax.
Based on my current position and aspirations, what would seem like the most sensible route to ultimately ending up with a good job in the Middle East? Should I continue as planned with my English Training Contract? If so, how long would then an optimal PQE period, before I should think about applying overseas (e.g. 3 years, 4 years)?
Is there anything I can do at this stage to increase my employability (e.g. learn Arabic, gain experience in particular sectors etc)?
What prospects can I realistically expect in the Middle East, given my training and academic background? I certainly do not see the Middle East as a ‘gravy train’, but would be reluctant to give up what I have on offer in the UK unless, generally speaking, there were solid prospects.

I am aware that this is a fairly diffuse set of questions, but I hope they at least give a sense of what I am hoping for and the queries that I have. As such, any further information that you think may be relevant would be greatly appreciated. 

Many thanks in advance,

Chris


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

CT077 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> By way of setting the scene, I obtained undergraduate and masters degrees in law from Oxford University, and now have a training contract offer with a Magic Circle firm. I was hoping for some advice regarding the option of an eventual move to the Middle East. My mother is from the region and I have dual nationality and have always had a desire to work there eventually.
> 
> ...


I mean this constructively, but if you write "to being practicing" or miss words between "being" and "solicitor" as in your post above in any communications with a top US or UK law firm, then I'd say getting a job will be very difficult indeed for you.

Work on being a good and careful lawyer first, and worry about what doors will open later. If you are good, the opportunities will come.


----------



## CT077 (Feb 7, 2013)

Simey said:


> I mean this constructively, but if you write "to being practicing" or miss words between "being" and "solicitor" as in your post above in any communications with a top US or UK law firm, then I'd say getting a job will be very difficult indeed for you.
> 
> Work on being a good and careful lawyer first, and worry about what doors will open later. If you are good, the opportunities will come.


Thanks for the post, indeed it was a little sloppy (although 'being' would have read 'begin' if my auto-correct wasn't so enthusiastic ). In my defence, it was written at 1am for the purposes of an informal forum post. You don't happen to have any substantive advice, do you?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Usually this is not the place for newbies to come out and get training (for any job). Most firms like to hire experienced professionals since training costs are high. Many companies and law firms will only hire seasoned attorneys since they have huge paralegal staffs to do the other work. They do pay well, but they are paying for that experience. 
I do know some people that have gone back to UK or US and then return to the company they worked for, but that is rare since you are hoping that the people you left at your company/firm are still there when you return some 3/4 years later and seeing as this is the UAE, employee turnover is higher than in most places.

Good Luck in your pursuits.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

CT077 said:


> Thanks for the post, indeed it was a little sloppy (although 'being' would have read 'begin' if my auto-correct wasn't so enthusiastic ). In my defence, it was written at 1am for the purposes of an informal forum post. You don't happen to have any substantive advice, do you?


Well, it may have felt like snark but I don't think it is. The precise use of language is how a lawyer performs his job and as they say, you never get a second chance to make a first impression. 

I think also your questions are a little premature which is why I suggested just focussing for now on the basics. If you are going to clerk at a magic circle firm, then you will be surrounded by the people best placed to answer your questions. Opportunities will also come your way. Many if not most of them have formal or informal rotation programs and even if they don't, just let people know you are interested and seek out work assignments that reflect that interest (or write an article) and doors will most probably open. Even if they do not within your firm, if you practice at the right level you will very quickly start getting headhunter calls so you will be able to explore those options too. 

A couple of things in addition to this. If you are just starting out and you want to go in this direction, then which specialty you gravitate towards will have an impact. If you specialize in environmental law or real estate issues, or domestic tax, then you can have a wonderful career, but it won't take you to an overseas office. On the other hand, international arbitration or commercial law may very well. 

All this assumes of course that you get your foot in the door. It's a pretty horrible employment market out there for first year lawyers and there are far more qualified graduates than there are slots for them to fill. That brings me back to my first point.


----------



## jamesbk (Oct 24, 2012)

I am going through a similar process at the moment, but the only difference being that I have 5 years' experience under my belt at a top tier international firm in Australia.

As has been foreshadowed, if working o/s is important then you should choose an area of law that will equip you with transferrable skills (M&A, banking, commercial, arbitration and energy) and avoid those areas which are jurisdiction specific. If it is not too late, you may also wish to choose a firm that already has a presence in the UAE as an internal transfer will probably be easier to execute at the junior level than applying as an external recruit. 

Many would kill for Magic Circle experience, and I'd encourage you to stick it out in London for a couple of years to establish yourself. Most opportunities seem to arise in the 3-4PQE level (this being the level where you are competent and autonomous, but not overly expensive) but I have also seen jobs outside this range. Pay levels appear to be similar to Australia (which itself is similar to top London rates) but has the advantage of being tax free (which was a bit of a shock to me at first as I expected a much larger uplift).

Good luck with your decision.


----------

